
Show HN: AdGuard Home – an open source network-wide ad blocker - ameshkov
https://adguard.com/en/blog/introducing-adguard-home/
======
ameshkov
Here is a short FAQ

1\. Where is the code?

Here it is:
[https://github.com/AdguardTeam/AdGuardHome](https://github.com/AdguardTeam/AdGuardHome)

2\. Pi-hole?

Pi-hole is awesome! Actually, before AdGuard Home launch it was the only
viable option. Now you have a choice.

Also, we named this version "0.9" for a reason. It is just the beginning, and
a lot of new features are going to be implemented in the nearest future.

Notable features/differences of the current version:

* AdGuard Home has the same software under the hood as we use for our public AdGuard DNS servers (which are quite popular) so it is ready for the heavy load.

* Simple UI, configure malware/phishing blocking, blocking adult websites or enforcing safe search, all in a couple of clicks.

* It understands adblock rules syntax, so you don't need 10k lines hosts files to block doubleclick subdomains.

* It shows you some metadata about domains, and it's quite interesting to see who really tracks you.

* AdGuard is built on modern tech and written entirely in golang, which makes the further development easier. It is not a set of different tools (like pi-hole), but a single binary - easy to deploy and manage, and it can be compiled for whatever platform you want.

3\. Future plans?

It always annoyed me in pi-hole that setting it up as I wish required time and
considerable technical expertise. You cannot get a private VPN+pi-hole in one
click.

What I want is a simple and easy-to-configure software (or even hardware) that
will cover all the basic needs including easy deploy and configuration and
one-click set up of a private VPN to use on your mobile devices.

Ideally, in some not-very-distant future, I want my mom to use AG Home, but I
can't tell her "hey mom, get an RPi and read this manual about configuring AG
Home." I want to be able to give her a device, and say "plug it in and voila"
:)

------
ObsoleteNerd
Does anyone have a good pro/con comparison between AdGuard and Pi-Hole?

